# 1 week old puppy wheezing, gasping and heavy breathing



## blisstacy (Dec 5, 2009)

we noticed this the 2nd day she was born
we have brought her to our vet here in the philippines thrice already and the vets say that she could just be underdeveloped and a heavy breather
sometimes she sleeps soundless with her mouth closed
then we will suddenly gasp for breathe coughing and wheezing(looks liek a person having asthma attacks)
it lasts about 30 minutes or so and she goes back to normal again
this happens several times a day
what could be wrong with her?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

That sounds heart related to me. What breed is it?


----------



## blisstacy (Dec 5, 2009)

its a chinese sharpei also noticed the the heart/lung (not sure what part is on the top part of the body)bulging unlike its sibling wherein the whole body is equally flat extending to the stomach


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

You have seen this issue for a week now and yet haven't even called the vet to ask what it may be? 

That puppy needs to see a vet. Puppies go down hill very very fast.


----------



## blisstacy (Dec 5, 2009)

like i said 3 vets said there is nothing wrong with her just give feed her and give her body time to develop...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Darkmoon said:


> You have seen this issue for a week now and yet haven't even called the vet to ask what it may be?
> 
> That puppy needs to see a vet. Puppies go down hill very very fast.


 
Please read all the way through, the OP has taken the pup to the vet. 

I agree it sounds like it may be heart related, possibly the pup is under developed and may have issues it's whole life if it survives. YOu might call around to other vets and find out what they know about cardieac condition in young pups. I know you're in the Phillipines, so I really can't help you find a vet.


----------

